
Anand Giridharadas: The Elite Charade of Changing the World [video] - tobr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_zt3kGW1NM
======
tobr
Relevant context from Anand in this Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/AnandWrites/status/1053670769056600065](https://twitter.com/AnandWrites/status/1053670769056600065)

Short story: He was invited to speak at Google, and decided that he wanted to
say that Google is a monopoly that maybe should be broken up. Someone at
Google was not very happy with the talk, and only after several weeks when a
reporter started to ask about it, the talk went up on the YouTube channel.

~~~
kopo
Not the first time someone has bought it up on a Google stage Tim Wu, Yuval
Harari, Clay Shirky...

